# Ex-Pats group in Cape Town



## HereForNow (Dec 27, 2008)

I found a friendly UK ex-pats group in Cape Town, in Tableview. I haven't made any of the meetings yet due to work commitments but if anyone's interested, please feel free to PM me for their details


----------

